# CNC Inlay



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

One of the wonderful things about woodworking is that the field is endless and always expanding. I am currently attempting to master the "Fast-Joint Precision Joinery System" and already thinking about laser burn inlay techniques. Can anyone out there give me some idea of the entry level cost, preferred laser machines (ie., "Epilog?), minimum wattage needed, classes/courses to take, etc.?
Thanks,
ED


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

If you want info on a lazer give Epilog a call. They are always ready to answer questions. From the info I have received their prices start about $8000.00. Hope that helps


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry about the late "get back". Well, $8000.- puts me out of the ballpark. I hear there is a cheap ($600.-) machine out there made in China. Got any skinny on that one?
Thanks,
ED


----------



## seesternfish (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, from Austria
first, sorry for my bad english. last year i have buying a chinese laser 600 x 400 cm
60 Watt Co2. I#m making inlays with this thing - perfekt and very accuracy. price incl transport to europe was 4000 euro.

richard


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Those $600 lasers are hit or miss mostly miss. I did buy a laser from Automation Technologies that is located in Chicago after I went there and saw it in action. I bought the 60 watt as I needed more power for the jobs I do.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have been working with cutting veneer and thin wood using an 60 watt Epilog Laser. One thing you will need is patience and material to experiment with. The laser people will tell you that it doesn't "burn", it "vaporizes". Of course it leave a charred edge behind anyway. Couple lessons I have learned; not much power needed (I use 12 - 18% power), each species of wood will act a bit different, paperback veneer will curl and getting the veneer to lay flat is a special type of torture. 

Steve.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Check out buildyourcnc.com they have a laser that is rather inexpensive.


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

seesternfish said:


> Hi, from Austria
> first, sorry for my bad english. last year i have buying a chinese laser 600 x 400 cm
> 60 Watt Co2. I#m making inlays with this thing - perfekt and very accuracy. price incl transport to europe was 4000 euro.
> 
> richard


Richard,
Thanks for the reply from so far way (I'm in California, USA). 4,000 euros is far beyond of my financial capabilities. It was nice to dream about getting a laser however.
Thanks, 
ED


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> Those $600 lasers are hit or miss mostly miss. I did buy a laser from Automation Technologies that is located in Chicago after I went there and saw it in action. I bought the 60 watt as I needed more power for the jobs I do.


Fixtureman,
Yep, looks like I want to bite off more than I can chew. I'll check out Automation Technologies however; just for the heck of it.
Thanks,
ED


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> I have been working with cutting veneer and thin wood using an 60 watt Epilog Laser. One thing you will need is patience and material to experiment with. The laser people will tell you that it doesn't "burn", it "vaporizes". Of course it leave a charred edge behind anyway. Couple lessons I have learned; not much power needed (I use 12 - 18% power), each species of wood will act a bit different, paperback veneer will curl and getting the veneer to lay flat is a special type of torture.
> 
> Steve.


Thanks SteveMI,
If I ever get a laser I"ll keep your advice in mind. From what I've learned so far, I think I'm priced out of the market.
Thanks,
ED


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

mbr72cnc said:


> Check out buildyourcnc.com they have a laser that is rather inexpensive.


mbr72CNC,
I don't know what you're getting me into but just for the heck of it I'll check out "buildyourowncnc.com".
Thanks,
ED


----------

